# Here they are! The new boys!



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Jedi - PF SFDS Pied (So I have been told)
Calum - Cinnamon split pied possibly WF
Rook - Normal split prl, possibly lutino and pied
Rio - Normal split pied cinnamon pearl

Plus in the mix, pictures of the whole show team of Calum, Rook, Rio, Cinna (Cinnamon pied split pearl) and Sunni (Cinnamon pearl pied split WF).

So - Jedi pics first. Sorry, he is a bit spooky still. <a href="http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums/n523/Dreamcatcherstiels/?action=view&current=jedi2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n523/Dreamcatcherstiels/jedi2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums/n523/Dreamcatcherstiels/?action=view&current=jedi1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n523/Dreamcatcherstiels/jedi1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Rook and Rio
<a href="http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums/n523/Dreamcatcherstiels/?action=view&current=riorook1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n523/Dreamcatcherstiels/riorook1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Calum
<a href="http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums/n523/Dreamcatcherstiels/?action=view&current=calum1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n523/Dreamcatcherstiels/calum1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Gorgeous birds...especially Jedi!!!


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Rook again (He has HUGE cheeks)
<a href="http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums/n523/Dreamcatcherstiels/?action=view&current=rook1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n523/Dreamcatcherstiels/rook1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Cienna, Sunni and Calum
<a href="http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums/n523/Dreamcatcherstiels/?action=view&current=CinnaCalSun.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n523/Dreamcatcherstiels/CinnaCalSun.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Cienna Rook and Calum
<a href="http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums/n523/Dreamcatcherstiels/?action=view&current=cinrookcal.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n523/Dreamcatcherstiels/cinrookcal.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Cienna Sunni and Xavier
<a href="http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums/n523/Dreamcatcherstiels/?action=view&current=cinsunxavrook.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n523/Dreamcatcherstiels/cinsunxavrook.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

And finally, the whole team. 
<a href="http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums/n523/Dreamcatcherstiels/?action=view&current=team.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n523/Dreamcatcherstiels/team.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

LOL - I forgot to include Xavier's name in the team. LOL. He is a normal split to pied WF. 

Thank you Roxy. I have a feeling Jedi will be a lot prettier when he is actually in condition. His feathers are so frayed right now and he is going through a moult. He also hates it in the quarantine area. He can hear the others but is all alone, poor baby. And since he isn't tame at all, the added stress of me just being in the room has him all out of sorts. :blink:


----------



## Leigh (Sep 21, 2011)

Gorgeous tiels but Jedi is amazing and Rook's color is so vibrant!


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

They are gorgeous hun !!!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow! Very beautiful birds! Such vibrant colors! Question... do you have multi-generational show bird? I mean say you had a mom or dad that showed...and also maybe a baby or even a grandbaby of them in show too? Do show birds very often hatch show babies?


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you. 

DyArianna-

Currently, I have birds who are shown in two divisions. My novice birds are ones I personally produced - Cienna and Sunni (Father and Daughter). I have not produced any champions yet myself so I put my birds in the novice classes.

Then, in the Advanced birds (these are birds I did not produce myself but that I am showing and will add to my breeding program to improve my novice lines) I have the following.

Calum is the grandson of a Grand champion from Rock Hill Aviary in Texas. 

Confetti (who is not currently showing but will go out next year) is the great grandson of Grand Champion and NCS Supreme Hall of fame "Sunburst" the bird on this page- http://mapleleafaviaries.com/.

Rook, Rio, Mila are from Rock Hill Aviary. Mila and Rook are 1/2 brother and sister.

Spike and Xavier are from Mapleleaf Aviary. 

They are also out of multi generations of showing birds but don't have quite the background of Calum and Confetti.

The difference between Novice and Advanced is based on your personally produced birds. I will not show in advanced for quite a while because you must obtain several champions in novice before your birds can compete with the advanced breeders. Novice birds can beat advanced birds in a show but they first compete at their own level. Then, if they are in the top say 2 or 3, they can then be "moved up" to the advance bench at that show. There was one novice bird this weekend who ended up winning 8th on the advance bench.  Personally, I find its more fun to be a novice.


----------

